
Procedurally generating a narrative in Forest of Sleep - phodo
http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/259455/Procedurally_generating_a_narrative_in_Forest_of_Sleep.php
======
phodo
OP here. I've been thinking a lot about procedural content, from maps, to
level design, to assets. What seems to be missing are core mechanics around
storytelling, narrative, tension/release, etc. Basically good storytelling.

Today, we do have frameworks for : the basic categories of movie plots,
understanding game mechanics, understanding goal-seeking behavior (in terms of
driving stories and plots forward), and recent developments in generative deep
learning.

Seems like an area ripe for innovation. For example, while you can build a
large proc gen game like No Man's Sky, it lacks a certain element of game play
(which I distill down into: lack of compelling story and mechanics). As we get
closer to metaverse-like worlds in VR, it is inevitable that we will need to
innovate on compelling, procedurally-generated storylines. (Of course, these
might shift based on modality... e.g. VR vs. 2d content)

Would love to hear any experience / research others have had in this area of
procedurally-generated storytelling.

